# is flonase safe while breastfeeding?



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm suffering from some killer allergies and even allegra isn't really helping. I went to the doc today and he switched me to zyrtec. He said ordinarily he would recommend flonase (steroid nasal spray) at this point but since I'm nursing he wasn't sure if it was safe. I looked on Dr. Hale's site and couldn't find much info. Just wondering if anyone had any info on this. Flonase is approved for direct use by children as young as 4 so I'm skeptical how dangerous it could really be in my milk to my nearly-2 nursling. I really need some relief.


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

nak

i too have killer allergies. also prescribed flonase. i wondered if it was safe to take. my sister found a site but i cant remember what it was, but it said that little if any of the medicine would be in the breastmilk.

so i tried it. just one spray in each nostril and man did it dry me up! im not joking, it was awful for a few days.

im sure it could effect you differently but honestly i wouldnt try it. id rather suffer, the season is close to being over.

this is what ive started doing and it really does help (if you suffer from outdoor allergies). get some local honey. eat a table spoon every day. im serious! it is made of all the things youre probably allergic to. it gets your body immune to the things your really allergic to. make sure the honey is local because you dont want to build up against pollens from other states. find someone who sells honey and ask them if it is local to your area. they will know.

i eat peanut butter and honey sandwiches, tea with honey and im going to try honey on a bananna tonight. sounds good to me









i have had no problems for months now. try it and let me know if it works.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I never get around to taking it, but I have been perscribed flonase several times while nursing.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your experience mammafish. I'm practically all dried up anyway







. The zyrtec seems to be helping at least. I've heard about the honey thing before, I'll have to try it again.


----------

